# SC foundation



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Dadant has the best selection

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=26_52

Pierco is about 5.25 mm

Dave


----------



## Hanginin (Mar 11, 2006)

I use the SC wired foundation carried by Betterbee, seems to work well.


----------



## Hanginin (Mar 11, 2006)

Footnoteto the above: with a major honeyflow and ten frames of SC. Best yet a large swarm and a major honey flow.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm using pierco plastic foundation right now in most of my hives and the cell size is smaller than other foundation I've bought (more cells per square inch). But, I don't know if its 4.9, 5.1, or what.

The measurements on the Pierco I've had:

Pierco deep frames 5.25mm
Pierco med frames 5.35mm
Pierco foundation 5.2mm

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/PiercoDeepFrame525Measured.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/PiercoMediumSheet52mmMeasured.jpg


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

Betterbee has only 5.1mm crimped wired wax foundation. I had to go to DADANT to get 4.9.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i hope ray is mistaken- i have 4.9 foundation on order from betterbee. 5.1 would not be appreciated.


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

I bought a 25lb box of small cell it was 5.1mm I called Betterbee back saying I needed 4.9mm and was told they only carried 5.1. I sent the foundation back.This took place in march they may have 4.9mm now. Good luck


----------

